# sheep forum? recommended hair sheep???



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been considering possibly getting a couple of katahdin sheep in the future and am wondering whether anyone knows of a good sheep forum. I have learned so much here about raising goats and would love to learn all about sheep before buying. Tell me all you know about katahdins if you like, pros and cons.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: anyone know of a sheep forum?*

I don't know anything about them but I am a member of the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy and they have them listed on the receiving list. Here is a link to their info page on them http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/katahdin.html
It lists a breed club that probably has bunch more info.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: anyone know of a sheep forum?*

Yahoo group - Shedders Sheep Group but the volume is low

Facebook - Katahdin Sheep Breeders group. Since it's a group you have to request to join.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: anyone know of a sheep forum?*

I wish! At least we have sheep peps here who can help with somethings. I had a katahdin but my horse killed him. (re-homed horse) I have a barbie wether named Moose and a black wool named Baa Baa.

Gina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: anyone know of a sheep forum?*

thankyou for those comments. I'm checking out some sites. so sorry gina for your loss! does anyone have any recommendations on which breed of hair sheep is best? hardy? disease resistant? no hoof trimming(or very little)? friendly dispositions?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I like Barbies, Katahdin's are very sweet. I also really like Gulf Coast sheep. Love the horns on the rams. I hope to get a GCS in the future. All of these are hearty and resistant. I also dose mine once a month with Garlic Barrier. It helps with internal and external pests. Even flies! It's pure garlic juice so you aren't pumping in or causing resistant pests. Works on goats too! Good luck. I hope you find a good match for you.

Gina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We started our sheep herd this year with 4 Katahdin ewes and a St. Croix ram lamb. These were the two hair breeds I liked the most.

Some links I have found helpful:

http://www.katahdins.org/

http://www.stcroixsheep.org/

http://mdsheepgoat.blogspot.com/


----------



## zincsulfate (Aug 27, 2013)

helpful links.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My boyfriends family raises kattadhins with very minimal care. They have a shear day every year where they're wool sheep are sheared and the hair sheep are dewormed, hooves trimmed and vaccinated. They say other wise they have very few issues with them. The biggest problem is pasture conditions from weather. But the sheep adapt pretty well. They run quite a few... I think they have over 125 sheep all together.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

We had a Katahdin ram for a while. He was beautiful, big and had really nice long hair on his chest. Also had a couple of Texas Dahl rams with big curled horns. It was so fun to turn them out in a bigger area and watch them back waaaaay up, run and WHAM! lol The horned rams were pretty entertaining, the katahdin was really gentle and sweet, not a mean bone in his body.

Dorpers are pretty cool looking, I think they are a hair sheep. All I know about sheep is they can't have copper and they have a gland between their toes that can get infected and cause them to limp.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting my thread came up again! I did end up getting a small flock of Katahdins 2 yrs ago and now also have a Dorper ram. I started off with only Kats but now am using the Dorper ram on the offspring I'm keeping. Really love them all! The black ewe lamb pictured is my favourite born this spring. No shearing as they shed their winter coats naturally and less hoof-trimming than my goats need, only 1-2 times a year. Here's some pics....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice herd!


----------



## Rob Sweet (Sep 1, 2021)

minibarn said:


> I have been considering possibly getting a couple of katahdin sheep in the future and am wondering whether anyone knows of a good sheep forum. I have learned so much here about raising goats and would love to learn all about sheep before buying. Tell me all you know about katahdins if you like, pros and cons.


I have no problems with Katahdins. Great meat sheep and no shearing. Had a ewe lamb this year with 4 teats. I have never seen this before. Has anyone else.


----------

